# Snake Surprises on the Rise in New York



## Poggle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Published:* 8-11-2009
*Source:* Snake News in America
*Author:* New York News And Features

Three is a trend, and this is a trend we do not like.

February, 2009: A pair of children are startled when a boa constrictor slithered out from between their couch cushions.

June, 2009: A Bronx woman finds a yellow rat snake in her living room.

August 11, 2009: A passerby "stumbles" across a four-foot boa constrictor in Harlem at 8:30 a.m. 

8:30 a.m.! We'd say that's a terrible time to come face-to-face with a boa constrictor loose in an urban setting, except that a good time is never. As we see it, there are three possible explanations for this terrible trend: (1) There's something to this global-warming thing, after all, (2) A snake charmer liberated his collection, or (3) They're coming for us. Stay alert

*Read More...*


----------

